# Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military mk2.5?



## LilCm101

Hey everyone!

So I have been on the hunt for a sub and came across this on Gnomon's site. Here's the link and quote:

Ocean Vintage Military - MK2.5

"The latest Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military MK2.5 has a slightly darker dial compared to the MK2 which is more greyish. While it is still not black but has a darker grey dial with a slight grain to it compared to the MK2. This might just be a one off model. So grab them while they are still available."

Soooo, anyone have this version yet? I'm most likely going to pull the trigger today. I like the idea of a darker grey dial. That was the one thing about the regular mk2 that had me hesitant on buying.

If anyone has both (mk2 and 2.5) and would post a picture, that would be killer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

I ended up emailing gnomon and the replied right away! (15 hour time difference too) the mk2.5 on the left and mk2 on the right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Thanks for sharing the photo, very interesting to see this new version. I still prefer the black dial of the MK1 or Maxi LE, but this appears to be a very subtle improvement over the original grey dial.


----------



## LilCm101

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> Thanks for sharing the photo, very interesting to see this new version. I still prefer the black dial of the MK1 or Maxi LE, but this appears to be a very subtle improvement over the original grey dial.


No problem! I was really surprised to get a photo and reply back within an hour. I just ordered the new version, so when it comes in I'll post some pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsidesmoke07

It would be great if this becomes production, I think they went a little too far when lightening the mk2 dial.


----------



## yankeexpress

LilCm101 said:


> No problem! I was really surprised to get a photo and reply back within an hour. I just ordered the new version, so when it comes in I'll post some pictures!


Looks great! Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## LilCm101

outsidesmoke07 said:


> It would be great if this becomes production, I think they went a little too far when lightening the mk2 dial.


I think it is already in production because it is in stock at gnomon. I ordered it earlier today so we will see if it ships out soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

It would be interesting to see this v2.5 next to the Maxi. The Maxi LE dial is not quite jet black like the v1 but is definitely darker than the v2. Curious to see if there's a difference between these or if the v2.5 is essentially a Maxi LE with stock case back, sapphire crystal and higher wr (due to the sapphire instead of acrylic).


----------



## LilCm101

sefrcoko said:


> It would be interesting to see this v2.5 next to the Maxi. The Maxi LE dial is not quite jet black like the v1 but is definitely darker than the v2. Curious to see if there's a difference between these or if the v2.5 is essentially a Maxi LE with stock case back, sapphire crystal and higher wr (due to the sapphire instead of acrylic).


From the picture I got it looks like it's a dark grey, but not quite black. I am a fan of the sapphire crystal, but haven't seen the acrylic version in person. I really want the maxi LE, but don't have $650-$800 to spend on a $450 watch  wish the prices for those weren't so outrageous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

The number of versions of this watch is reaching ludicrous speed.


----------



## Cadillac

If Steinhart releases a vintage red with that darker face, I will order one on the spot, without delay.


----------



## Dec1968

It's obviously a new dial and not the one from the LE model. Depth rating gives that away. I am happy with my v2 but wouldn't be unhappy with a slightly darker dial. I hated the v1 dial with the yellow lume plots. That's why I sold it. 


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## LilCm101

Dec1968 said:


> It's obviously a new dial and not the one from the LE model. Depth rating gives that away. I am happy with my v2 but wouldn't be unhappy with a slightly darker dial. I hated the v1 dial with the yellow lume plots. That's why I sold it.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Yep I agree completely. The v1 is nice, but to me the maxi LE is my ideal favorite because of the consistent lume and slightly less dark dial. This new one seems promising because I do like the v2, but I've been skeptical about really how light the grey dial is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

LilCm101 said:


> Yep I agree completely. The v1 is nice, but to me the maxi LE is my ideal favorite because of the consistent lume and slightly less dark dial. This new one seems promising because I do like the v2, but I've been skeptical about really how light the grey dial is.


While I certainly understand your desire for uniformity of color.

But keep in mind that the reasons for these colors are to represent the aging of the old radioactive Radium Lume used back in the day and the dial being lighter is done to represent fading from sun exposure over time.

But in life things don't always age and/or change color, darken, lighten, or fade in a uniform way especially on different parts.

Many times you will see the lume plots and batons on a vintage mil-sub being of a lighter color than the lume on the hands. The hands are generally a little darker.

Sometimes you will see one that has a more uniform color between the hands and dial lume. But those are more rare. (and command a higher price)

My theory on why there is a difference between the two is that the lume applied to the dial is only exposed to air and light on one side, while the hands are hollow in the center and then filled with luminiscent material from the rear side of the hand. So it is exposed to light and air on both sides which causes a more rapid aging/darkening process.

This is just my theory so take it for what it's worth, but I think it makes a lot of sense if you are familiar with or know anything about the material used.

My Original 1943 WWII Laco Beobachtungsuhr which by the way is in pristine museum condition displays this perfectly. The lume on the hands is much darker than the lume on the dial.

So whether Steinhart did this intentionally or by accident on the original version of the OVM, to me it gives it a bit more authenticity.

Just look at the difference between the color of the Lume on the hands and on the dial of my 1943 WWII Laco Beobachtungsuhr. 
There is even color difference between the minute and hour hands and even the color of each hand is not completely uniform throughout.
I feel it's beautiful, but as we all know, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## LilCm101

JSal said:


> While I certainly understand your desire for uniformity of color.
> 
> But keep in mind that the reasons for these colors are to represent the aging of the old radioactive Radium Lume used back in the day and the dial being lighter is done to represent fading from sun exposure over time.
> 
> But in life things don't always age and/or change color, darken, lighten, or fade in a uniform way especially on different parts.
> 
> Many times you will see the lume plots and batons on a vintage mil-sub being of a lighter color than the lume on the hands. The hands are generally a little darker.
> 
> Sometimes you will see one that has a more uniform color between the hands and dial lume. But those are more rare. (and command a higher price)
> 
> My theory on why there is a difference between the two is that the lume applied to the dial is only exposed to air and light on one side, while the hands are hollow in the center and then filled with luminiscent material from the rear side of the hand. So it is exposed to light and air on both sides which causes a more rapid aging/darkening process.
> 
> This is just my theory so take it for what it's worth, but I think it makes a lot of sense if you are familiar with or know anything about the material used.
> 
> My Original 1943 WWII Laco Beobachtungsuhr which by the way is in pristine museum condition displays this perfectly. The lume on the hands is much darker than the lume on the dial.
> 
> So whether Steinhart did this intentionally or by accident on the original version of the OVM, to me it gives it a bit more authenticity.
> 
> Just look at the difference between the color of the Lume on the hands and on the dial of my 1943 WWII Laco Beobachtungsuhr.
> There is even color difference between the minute and hour hands and even the color of each hand is not completely uniform throughout.
> I feel it's beautiful, but as we all know, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> View attachment 8469050


Great example! I definitely understand the aging and difference in color changes when something is a vintage or vintage inspired piece (I am also a musician and love vintage gear ), but my reasoning behind not liking the lume differences on the v1 vs the others is because I would want my watch to capture that affect over time of use. It really isn't the deal-breaker for me though on the v1. That would have to be the price haha.

Beautiful vintage laco by the way. I have a new production type-A flieger that I absolutely love. It was my first automatic watch and I will never sell it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

My perfect Steinhart Ocean Military (note exclusion of the word Vintage) would include the darker dial of this 2.5, with C3 Superluminova paint on the hands and applied (not printed) indices that are not tinted in any way and as white as possible. I understand reasons for the old radium look, but it takes a very high contrast watch with a silver case and jet-black bezel and gives it a browny-gray face and hands that clash with the rest of the look, in my opinion. I've been sorely tempted to get an Armida A2 500m with the Miyota 9015 movement because that watch is almost exactly what I just described. Steinhart's case is more elegant, however, with those sexy thin lugs, and their hands are more refined.

I've debated getting my OVM 2.0 relumed by MCWW, but if one can wish, Steinhart would issue the above configuration in their Ocean line.


----------



## divertech

I just ordered one from Gnomon today and couldn't find any pics other than their site. I'll put some up if no one else does first.


----------



## LilCm101

divertech said:


> I just ordered one from Gnomon today and couldn't find any pics other than their site. I'll put some up if no one else does first.


I posted a picture comparing the mk2 to the 2.5 right below my original post, so that gives you a good idea of the color of the dial. I ordered mine yesterday and got a notification from Gnomon that it would be here Monday! Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

I am looking forward to see this photos.
So it seems that this is also Gnamon only ? Or Steinhart will change dial color?


----------



## LilCm101

knezz said:


> I am looking forward to see this photos.
> So it seems that this is also Gnamon only ? Or Steinhart will change dial color?


Right now I think it's just through gnomon kind of like the maxi LE maybe. I haven't seen anything from steinhart on their website about this 2.5 model yet, so that's just my theory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevtherev

So how does the one on Gnomon differ from the one you can buy directly from Steinhart? Maybe it's just late, but I'm confused. I really like the OVM on the Steinhart website, just don't know how they differ.


----------



## LilCm101

kevtherev said:


> So how does the one on Gnomon differ from the one you can buy directly from Steinhart? Maybe it's just late, but I'm confused. I really like the OVM on the Steinhart website, just don't know how they differ.


Check the picture I posted at the beginning of the thread. The new model (mk2.5) is on the left and the mk2 is on the right. The dial is darker and more grainy/textured than the mk2. Not sure if it's available direct from steinhart. It might be a limited run only from gnomon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

If this is a limited run , they should say so. I am not sure what is it. If they change dial color i would like to know that as well. I prefer watch from EU .


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> If this is a limited run , they should say so. I am not sure what is it. If they change dial color i would like to know that as well. I prefer watch from EU .


It alludes to that on their website - get them while they last.

Makes me wonder if these were dials made for the LE model that they said didn't meet their design for that model, and instead of throwing them out, they sold through their stock of Maxi LE models, then waited to release these.....seems to make sense to me.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## knezz

hm in each case that is not cool
first this is not official model but it is not a limited edition , so what this is ? ovm mk2.5  how may watches they have to sell 150, 300, 3000 ? strange


----------



## n1k0

Dial looks a lot like the LE tbh


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> hm in each case that is not cool
> first this is not official model but it is not a limited edition , so what this is ? ovm mk2.5  how may watches they have to sell 150, 300, 3000 ? strange


It's weird. I bought a Maxi LE (already sold it) and saw the issues some had and how Gnomon vs Steinhart warranty concerns came up. If it isn't an official Steinhart model, I'm not really sure I'd be comfortable.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## knezz

David , exactly my point.


----------



## kevtherev

LilCm101 said:


> Check the picture I posted at the beginning of the thread. The new model (mk2.5) is on the left and the mk2 is on the right. The dial is darker and more grainy/textured than the mk2. Not sure if it's available direct from steinhart. It might be a limited run only from gnomon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is the one you can purchase on the Steinhart website the mk1 or the mk2? The reason for my confusion is that on the Steinahrt website they state that the OVM dial is vintage black, but it appears that the mk2 is gray.


----------



## sefrcoko

kevtherev said:


> So is the one you can purchase on the Steinhart website the mk1 or the mk2? The reason for my confusion is that on the Steinahrt website they state that the OVM dial is vintage black, but it appears that the mk2 is gray.


Steinhart sells the mk2 now and the dial is gray. The mk1 was sold out long ago and the dial was jet black. Gnomon sold the Maxi LE which had a dark dial (not quite as black as the mk1 but it was definitely darker than the mk2).

Now this mk2.5 from Gnomon has another shade...it is definitely not jet black but it is darker than the mk2. Hard to tell from the photos if it's the same color as the Maxi or if it's lighter (i.e. a darker mk2 gray rather than the Maxi black).


----------



## sefrcoko

knezz said:


> If this is a limited run , they should say so. I am not sure what is it. If they change dial color i would like to know that as well. I prefer watch from EU .


Not sure what you mean... It looks like a limited run and it is definitely a Steinhart. Gnomon sold the Maxi LE too which was also the real deal. Just because Steinhart doesn't offer them on their website doesn't mean it's not official or something. Many companies make special orders for other distributors. Happens all the time. And yes the dial color has also been changed and is now darker than mk2.


----------



## Dec1968

sefrcoko said:


> Not sure what you mean... It looks like a limited run and it is definitely a Steinhart. Gnomon sold the Maxi LE too which was also real deal. Just because Steinhart doesn't offer them on their website doesn't mean it's not official or something. Many companies make special orders for other distributors. Happens all the time. And yes the dial color has also been changed and is now darker than mk2.


Service and warranty are all that concern me with unique models....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## knezz

Yes Sir i understand what you mean.
I just don't know how many watches they have , since they didn't announced LE.
I told i like EU purchase since i live in EU, somehow easier uf watch need any work.
Usually they announce number of pieces whrn they make official watch / LE / SE/ forum special


----------



## LilCm101

n1k0 said:


> Dial looks a lot like the LE tbh


So that's the mk2.5? It definitely looks darker which I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

knezz said:


> Yes Sir i understand what you mean.
> I just don't know how many watches they have , since they didn't announced LE.
> I told i like EU purchase since i live in EU, somehow easier uf watch need any work.
> Usually they announce number of pieces whrn they make official watch / LE / SE/ forum special


Yes more clarity on their site would be good. The mk2.5 doesn't appear to be a proper limited edition like the Maxi LE (with the serial number, e.g. 3/300) but does seem to have a small/limited number of pieces available...like some others mentioned it sounds like an overstock of dials that they transformed into the mk2.5, but I'm only speculating of course 


Dec1968 said:


> Service and warranty are all that concern me with unique models....
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Agreed. Based on what I have read with the Maxi LE it sounds like owners would have to deal with Gnomon but I can't say for sure as I haven't had any issues with my Maxi.


----------



## divertech

Just to chime in about my original post regarding pictures. I did see the one at the beginning of the thread; I was just looking for more pics from different angles and distances to get a real sense of this version. Either way it doesn't really matter, mine is already on the way.


----------



## JSal

David has a good point. 

Maybe these were made for the Maxi edition watches and they misprinted them with a WR that was too high for the Hesalite Crystal. 

It's just speculation, and things like this don't usually happen as when parts like dials are ordered a sample prototype is show to the company for inspection before the actual run is done so mistakes like this don't happen. 


Also, Steinhart has a history of making a model that while NOT a limited edition, is a special edition limited run of sorts, maybe because they have an abundance of some parts or they want to make a small run of a variation of certain model but don't want to add it permanently to their line.

The OVM Black Ops - DLC was one of those beasts and is now very hard to come by. I sold mine a while back and got a decent buck for it. 

So Gnomon probably requested Steinhart to have a few hundred of these watches made up for them with these dials and Gnomon has exclusive rights once again for this model.

Anders is a smart business man. He obviously also reads this forum and also listens to his customers wishes and requests. When the OVM Maxi was released many members here wished it would have come with a Sapphire Crystal. Some members even had theirs changed to a Sapphire Crystal. 

So I believe Anders decided to fill that need by making a limited (unnumbered) run of these watches to please the people who love the watch and the Matte Black Dial of the Maxi but don't want a Hesalite Crystal. 

Personally I love the Hesalite Crystal that both Maxi Limited Editions came with but everyone has their own preference. I also own an Original OVM v.1 with jet black dial Sapphire domed crystal. 

The mk. 2.5 model is not being offered thru the Steinhart website and is sold exclusively thru Gnomon .


----------



## dZeak

I am not as bothered by the gray of the v2 as some are - In fact, I think the gray dial plus vintage hands/indices is what makes it special. But the v2 gray is definitely a shade or two too light, and would be improved by a darker dial. To me, that is the ONLY thing keeping the watch from being perfect.

So that said, I would be willing to pay Steinhart for a replacement darker dial and have my local watchsmith switch it out - even with the inconvenience, added cost, loss of warranty, etc. 

I think if they made a few extra dials and made them available to existing OVM2 owners, it would be easy money and a good PR move for Steinhart.


----------



## sefrcoko

n1k0 said:


> Dial looks a lot like the LE tbh





LilCm101 said:


> So that's the mk2.5? It definitely looks darker which I like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, that photo is the Maxi LE (not a photo of the mk2.5)... complete with acrylic crystal and 100m wr.


----------



## LilCm101

sefrcoko said:


> Actually, that photo is the Maxi LE (not a photo of the mk2.5)... complete with acrylic crystal and 100m wr.


Ah! I see now. Wasn't looking close enough to the WR. It does look slightly lighter in this picture. Really hoping that this new mk2.5 is about the same. I like that slightly black/dark grey dial look. I get mine Monday. Pictures to follow when the day comes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

LilCm101 said:


> Ah! I see now. Wasn't looking close enough to the WR. It does look slightly lighter in this picture. Really hoping that this new mk2.5 is about the same. I like that slightly black/dark grey dial look. I get mine Monday. Pictures to follow when the day comes!


Yes that's a maxi LE. The dial most often looks deep black but can easily turn grey when light hits it appropriately, though not as much as with the mk2. To me it's simply perfect, but to each his own. I'd be surprised Gnomon ordered yet another shade of grey for their mk2.5, so I suspect it's the same as the LE (tbc).


----------



## LilCm101

n1k0 said:


> Yes that's a maxi LE. The dial most often looks deep black but can easily turn grey when light hits it appropriately, though not as much as with the mk2. To me it's simply perfect, but to each his own. I'd be surprised Gnomon ordered yet another shade of grey for their mk2.5, so I suspect it's the same as the LE (tbc).


Yep the OVM maxi LE is a beautiful watch. I sure hope you're right about them using the same or similar dial color to the LE. That would end my search for a mil sub for a while haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

LilCm101 said:


> Yep the OVM maxi LE is a beautiful watch. I sure hope you're right about them using the same or similar dial color to the LE. That would end my search for a mil sub for a while haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like it's not like the Maxi color after all. Not as dark as the Maxi but darker than the mk2.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=30579466


----------



## LilCm101

sefrcoko said:


> It looks like it's not like the Maxi color after all. Not as dark as the Maxi but darker than the mk2.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=30579466


Oh dang! Well I still like the darker grey honestly. It will be a great addition to my current small collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> hm in each case that is not cool
> first this is not official model but it is not a limited edition , so what this is ? ovm mk2.5  how may watches they have to sell 150, 300, 3000 ? strange


It is an official Steinhart made watch. The only thing that it is not is it is not an official serial numbered Limited Edition with a definitive number of watches to be made once and never again.

Steinhart has a history of making a few watches that while NOT a limited edition, are a special edition limited run of sorts. Maybe because they have an abundance of some parts or they just want to make a small run of a unique variation of a particular model but they don't want to make it a permanent edition of their line.

A perfect example of this is the OVM Black Ops - DLC and was a limited run of a Black DLC version of the OVM and is now very sought after and extremely hard to come by on the secondary market.

They recently did the same thing with Black DLC versions of the O1V and the Ocean 44. 
They made 200 pieces of each model. The Ocean 44 is now sold out a.d there are still some of the O1V left.

Anders is a smart business man. He obviously also reads this forum and also listens to his customers wishes and requests. When the OVM Maxi was released many members here love the watch but wished it would have come with a Domed Sapphire Crystal. Some members even had theirs changed to Domed Sapphire Crystals.

So I believe Anders decided to fill that need by making a limited (unnumbered) run of these watches to please the people who loved the Maxi and the Matte Black Dial but didn't want a Hesalite Crystal.

So my guess is there are approximately 200 pieces available. But by not making these a Limited Edition model, if they sell very quickly and there turns out to be a strong desire for these Anders can requisition more of them in the future.

When Aramar was an Authorized Dealer of Steinhart they did a similar thing with a GMT model they called the "White Ocean". It was an Ocean Vintage GMT case, with a White Ocean GMT style Dial, and Vintage Old Radium Lume.
There were continual runs of this watch until Aramar was no longer a Steinhart AD. The watch is highly sought after and rarely seen for sale on the secondary market.

There has also been much speculation as to what the dial color of this mk.2.5 will look like.

My educated guess would be that they did NOT make a third color variation of the black and gray dial.

The original OVM had a Jet Black Dial. Not glossy but not truly matte.

The OVM 2 has a unique GRAY dial meant to represent a time worn and faded black dial like some vintage Rolex subs. 
This dial under direct light appears gray. But in certain lighting it can look darker, and with less ambient lighting it can even appear black.

The O1 Vintage Maxi L.E. has a Matte Black grainy/textured dial.

The OVM Maxi L.E. also has the Matte Black grainy/textured dial.

And my very strong feeling is that the OVM mk-2.5 has the exact same color dial as the two Maxi Limited Editions, and if it didn't I would be extremely surprised.

Edit: I just read a post where a member said he asked Anders if the mk 2.5 dial color was the same as the Maxi, and the reply he got was that the color was somewhere in between the Maxi and the mk.2

This sounds a bit strange to me and I think it's a bit of a mistake to create another shade variation but I guess this is what Anders felt was the best idea.


----------



## knezz

As always thanks JSal, your wisdom is helpful as usual


----------



## miketeo

Guys! Anyone bought the mk2.5?? Am planning to pull the trigger but still
Not sure the dial if the dial will end up like mk 2. Help !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

miketeo said:


> Guys! Anyone bought the mk2.5?? Am planning to pull the trigger but still
> Not sure the dial if the dial will end up like mk 2. Help !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine should be here tomorrow by the end of the day. I will post pictures with the best lighting possible to show it off. Hopefully it will help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Oh man! You are super cool! Tks man! Where did you order from? Pls take a few pictures to show the true color! Really appreciate it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

miketeo said:


> Oh man! You are super cool! Tks man! Where did you order from? Pls take a few pictures to show the true color! Really appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem! At the moment the only dealer that has the mk2.5 is Gnomon. I got it with a few NATO straps too so I'll get some shots with those and also show it next to my nav-B chrono II that has a textured black dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

I wonder if it's the same one offered on the steinhart website? If it's dark grey, it would be great as it gives it more character than black. Where are u located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

miketeo said:


> I wonder if it's the same one offered on the steinhart website? If it's dark grey, it would be great as it gives it more character than black. Where are u located?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it is the same, but you should email steinhart directly to ask and let us know here if they are offering it too. I am located in California, USA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Will do buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

I am thinking something, maybe in future Steinhart will offer darker dial but for sure they will not announced that before they sell all stock of current color.


----------



## miketeo

Hi all! I mentioned in other thread. Saw the watch in person n looks just like mk2. So will pass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Just receive email from steinhart saying that the mk2.5 is a gnonme project only. They don't have it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

So what is the color of the model being offered now? Confusing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

Hmm.. That's slightly concerning then. I don't mind the grey dial on the mk2, but will definitely like the slightly darker dial on the mk2.5. I'm guessing in their showroom they will look the same with all of the direct lighting on them. I guess I'll know for sure later today.

When you spoke with steinhart did they talk about why gnomon is only doing this model and if it is a limited run?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Nope they didn't say. They just replied again saying that the dial is grey. I feel the pics are misleading. It looks a lot darker in the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketeo

Guys, take a look at steinhart site。the watch dial looks like dark charcoal grey. Not like any versions we saw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

The Gnomon v2.5 dial is 15% darker than the v2 dial. Someone went to the Gnomon store and reported that when speaking to them. 


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> The Gnomon v2.5 dial is 15% darker than the v2 dial. Someone went to the Gnomon store and reported that when speaking to them.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Don't knock yourself out David...

It's as if no one reads or comprehends anything written in this thread.

They just ask the same questions over and over even when they've been told otherwise.

It was obvious from the start that this was going to be a Gnomon ONLY model and not for sale directly from Steinhart. But yet some had to write Steinhart to ask.

And no matter what is said about the color variation from people who have seen it and spoken to Anders, there will still be people who ask the question again or write Steinhart or Gnomon to ask.

Even when pictures are posted there will be speculation because as we all know pictures can be very deceiving as lighting plays a big part.

Personally this model provides no interest for me. And now knowing that it is more like the mk.2 and only 15% darker really does nothing for me although the darker color change is a step in the right direction but should have been more like 50%.


----------



## LilCm101

Well I got my watch in today. It is very close to the mk2 color dial. I would say that yes it is a bit darker, but it is no black whatsoever. I really like it though. It wears well on the steel band as well as my nato straps. Very comfortable! And Gnomon sent me a free army green nato with it! Here are the pictures for who would like to see. Lighting is natural light indoors. Tried to capture it as best as possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Nice job. I think it gives a good impression of what the color really looks like.


----------



## kevtherev

That's a beautiful watch. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## LilCm101

JSal said:


> Nice job. I think it gives a good impression of what the color really looks like.


Thanks! Yes I definitely wanted to show it next to my nav-B chrono with its black dial. It is a medium grey I would say. Not dark, not light. And the lume is fantastic on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevtherev

Now I've just got to make a decision between this one and the Ocean 1 Black.


----------



## Cadillac

LilCm101 said:


> Thanks! Yes I definitely wanted to show it next to my nav-B chrono with its black dial. It is a medium grey I would say. Not dark, not light. And the lume is fantastic on it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting those, I wish they would've went with that shade over the primer grey they have going now.


----------



## MacTruck

JSal said:


> Don't knock yourself out David...
> 
> It's as if no one reads or comprehends anything written in this thread.
> 
> They just ask the same questions over and over even when they've been told otherwise.
> 
> It was obvious from the start that this was going to be a Gnomon ONLY model and not for sale directly from Steinhart. But yet some had to write Steinhart to ask.
> 
> And no matter what is said about the color variation from people who have seen it and spoken to Anders, there will still be people who ask the question again or write Steinhart or Gnomon to ask.
> 
> Even when pictures are posted there will be speculation because as we all know pictures can be very deceiving as lighting plays a big part.
> 
> Personally this model provides no interest for me. And now knowing that it is more like the mk.2 and only 15% darker really does nothing for me although the darker color change is a step in the right direction but should have been more like 50%.


I think people are trying to get varying opinions because the MK2 is such a chameleon. We all want black, some have "grown to like it" but I think the majority of the folks on here and ebay for that matter want the black dial. Too many variations of this watch already and we still can't get a black dial.

Look, I don't hate the mK2, it goes nice with Khakis and all, heck I own 2 of them but it would be nice to have a black one and not the mk1, those lume plots be orange and I don't want a 2yr old used watch for $700.


----------



## MacTruck

Here is the grail watch. What you see here is a Maxi LE OVM dial and movement inside an MK2 case. This watch has the black dial with the sapphire crystal. Also I made a 316 Stainless Steel Oyster band that consists of a band from UncleSeiko for the SRP777, lugs for a SXK and a seiko clasp. The bracelet has a nice 22 to 18mm taper which is super comfortable and light. This is the perfect watch. Yes, the depth rating is wrong but its also wrong on the MK1 so I'm not bothered. Now this watch cost me a lot of money to put together, around $1k but its the one I wanted and I love it. It just would be nice if I could buy it like this from Steinhart directly.










Here is the mK2 inside the Maxi LE case. It has it's charm.


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> Here is the grail watch. What you see here is a Maxi LE OVM dial and movement inside an MK2 case. This watch has the black dial with the sapphire crystal. Also I made a 316 Stainless Steel Oyster band that consists of a band from UncleSeiko for the SRP777, lugs for a SXK and a seiko clasp. The bracelet has a nice 22 to 18mm taper which is super comfortable and light. This is the perfect watch. Yes, the depth rating is wrong but its also wrong on the MK1 so I'm not bothered. Now this watch cost me a lot of money to put together, around $1k but its the one I wanted and I love it. It just would be nice if I could buy it like this from Steinhart directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the mK2 inside the Maxi LE case. It has it's charm.


Can you provide more detailed shots and details on the end links and fitment?

I bought an LE (sold it) but almost did exactly what you did. Nice work.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> Can you provide more detailed shots and details on the end links and fitment?
> 
> I bought an LE (sold it) but almost did exactly what you did. Nice work.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


I'll post some pics but the end links are seiko links from a jubilee bracelet I believe and I just had to bend the bottoms up a bit to fit the case. Fit is excellent. I also slightly bent out the spring bar wraps to accommodate some fat spring bars which hold the bracelet perfectly. Hollow end links are a must on the MK2 as the spring bar holes are not exactly drilled in the right spot. I don't know how they got the steinhart bracelet on there but I can't get it back on for nothing and I've tried everything including super skinny spring bars. You can only get them in by bending them to a breaking point. I have had 3 MK2s and all have had that problem.


----------



## JSal

It's a bit tricky but it can be done. 

I just modded another members watch for them. They wanted a handset swap so I removed the bracelet to work on the watch and while had the watch I refinished and rebrushed the bracelet and polished parts of the case for them. 
When I went to replace the bracelet I noticed the tolerances were a lot tighter for the mating of the lugs and the end links. 

It's difficult to explain without showing how to in person but the best I can tell you is that you set the end link in place and have it extend below the case. 
Then carefully use your strap tool to seat one end of the spring bar. Then attempt to place the other side. Once you have the second spring bar between the lug you have to press in the end link and at the same time use the strap tool to move the spring bar to seat it in the hole. It's not real easy but once you get the feel for it you will pick up speed.


----------



## n1k0

JSal said:


> Once you have the second spring bar between the lug you have to press in the end link and at the same time use the strap tool to move the spring bar to seat it in the hole. It's not real easy but once you get the feel for it you will pick up speed.


Seconded. This is the technique I use to swap my Maxi LE between the bracelet and Nato straps. Keeping the end link as much parallel to the case as you can is key.


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> I'll post some pics but the end links are seiko links from a jubilee bracelet I believe and I just had to bend the bottoms up a bit to fit the case. Fit is excellent. I also slightly bent out the spring bar wraps to accommodate some fat spring bars which hold the bracelet perfectly. Hollow end links are a must on the MK2 as the spring bar holes are not exactly drilled in the right spot. I don't know how they got the steinhart bracelet on there but I can't get it back on for nothing and I've tried everything including super skinny spring bars. You can only get them in by bending them to a breaking point. I have had 3 MK2s and all have had that problem.


Cool. Weird, I have zero issues removing and reinstalling the end links on the Steinhart. Do you use a springbar removal tool? Use the stock springbars....because the ends are smaller than other watches. That makes a HUGE difference.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## kelt

MacTruck said:


> I'll post some pics but the end links are seiko links from a jubilee bracelet I believe and I just had to bend the bottoms up a bit to fit the case. Fit is excellent. I also slightly bent out the spring bar wraps to accommodate some fat spring bars which hold the bracelet perfectly. Hollow end links are a must on the MK2 as the spring bar holes are not exactly drilled in the right spot. I don't know how they got the steinhart bracelet on there but I can't get it back on for nothing and I've tried everything including super skinny spring bars. You can only get them in by bending them to a breaking point. I have had 3 MK2s and all have had that problem.


Same as the others, when I first received my OVM, I had a hard time removing and fitting the bracelet, until then I had been blessed with watches with drilled lugs, I learned to handle the Steinhart end links with a little practice, and now the bracelet comes and goes easily, I wish it was as easy to handle the Tudor Black Bay bracelet with its tiny windows for the spring bars at the back of the end links


----------



## kevtherev

Just ordered a mk2.5 last night at 9:00 pm (PST) from Gnomon. Received a text this morning that it will be delivered on Wednesday. That's pretty amazing turnaround time!


----------



## LilCm101

kevtherev said:


> Just ordered a mk2.5 last night at 9:00 pm (PST) from Gnomon. Received a text this morning that it will be delivered on Wednesday. That's pretty amazing turnaround time!


Yes it is! I ordered mine last Thursday and the watch was delivered yesterday afternoon. 2 day shipping from Singapore to California? That's awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divertech

Not slow by any means but, I ordered on Friday evening and just received a txt this morning about a Thursday delivery.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Judging by all of The Angst and discussion about specific Shades of Black and grey I would be surprised if steinhart ever releases another version of this watch. They may continue to let gnonon handle Variations of this watch. 

For me it's just too many iterations at this point which is why I sold my mk1. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

I dont understand why they just don't output black version since so many people demand it with different code name , can they keep parallel two versions of the same watch ?


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> I dont understand why they just don't output black version since so many people demand it with different code name , can they keep parallel two versions of the same watch ?


The simple answer is no....

Mr Steinhart has always held firm on the belief that once a model has been discontinued or a Limited Edition Sold Out, that it will never be made again.

So everyone should just learn to accept it and move on because all the asking, complaining, or whining in the world will never change a thing.

Edit: my second paragraph is a bit to harsh and while Steinhart will never make an exact copy of a discontinued or a Sold Out Limited Edition, they have and may introduce a variation as you have seen with the Maxi LE's and now the mk2.5

So to say everyone should stop asking is very wrong of me. 
If you all stand together and make it heard that you would like to see a variation of the OVM mk.1 then you should do so. 
Make a specific thread and throw out some ideas for what you'd like to see Steinhart do. Just keep in mind that they will never do an exact copy of a specific watch that is no longer available. It can be close but there has to be some significant change like a different crystal, or texture to the dial, or finish to the case, etc....


----------



## artblakey

JSal said:


> It's difficult to explain without showing how to in person but the best I can tell you is that you set the end link in place and have it extend below the case.
> Then carefully use your strap tool to seat one end of the spring bar. Then attempt to place the other side. Once you have the second spring bar between the lug you have to press in the end link and at the same time use the strap tool to move the spring bar to seat it in the hole. It's not real easy but once you get the feel for it you will pick up speed.


Somewhat like this?


----------



## n1k0

artblakey said:


> Somewhat like this?


This, exactly.


----------



## JSal

artblakey said:


> Somewhat like this?





n1k0 said:


> This, exactly.


Actually No... but thanks for the nice illustration.

That is how it is done on most end links...

But the Steinhart is much too tight to angle the end link side to side as shown in Figure 3 & 4
At the point where I am attempting to seat the spring bars to the holes it looks more like figure 5.

The way I do it the end link is brought in from the bottom. At the time I insert one end of the spring bar, the other side is already just about lined up with the hole and sometime neither end is seated into the holes but both are underneath the lugs. 
At that point I keep light pressure on the end link to prevent the spring bars from popping out and I use the spring bar tool to move each end into the hole. Sometime they even find the hole on their own. ;-)


----------



## danimelara

The only thing I have to say about the 2.5 version is that *I can't wait for the 2.75 version. *

A little darker please!!!


----------



## LilCm101

danimelara said:


> The only thing I have to say about the 2.5 version is that *I can't wait for the 2.75 version. *
> 
> A little darker please!!!


Ya I know! Hopefully it will be .25% darker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xuan87

LilCm101 said:


> Ya I know! Hopefully it will be .25% darker!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess that means I should hold out for the 2.99 version? LOL

To be honest, even the MKI is not perfect for me... the "perfect" one will be a matte textured black, something like the OT500 but a proper black.

Will probably head down to Gnomon to try on the watch in person someday.


----------



## LilCm101

xuan87 said:


> Guess that means I should hold out for the 2.99 version? LOL
> 
> To be honest, even the MKI is not perfect for me... the "perfect" one will be a matte textured black, something like the OT500 but a proper black.
> 
> Will probably head down to Gnomon to try on the watch in person someday.


Ya I agree. I'm actually debating swapping the mk2.5 for just a regular ocean 1 black. The grey dial isn't meshing with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimelara

Honestly the OVM is my favorite watch in the Steinhart collection. I love the hands, the bezel insert, the no date feature and the super domed sapphire crystal. I think for a watch that comes with ETA automatic movement and SEL it is a bargain. 
The only thing that bothers me very much is that horrible looking and extremely hideous gray dial. I cannot like it. No matter how other people say "it's not bad" or "it gives it a more vintage look" I do not think that I could live with a watch so horrible looking. 
I cannot wait for that dial to be changed and I think Steinhart knows that there are people like us who dislike the grey dial very much. Steinhart finally is taking little steps forward to change that dial by offering the 2.5 version which is a little bit more expensive and thru a third party. 
Which brings another question: Why is Steinhart offering this watch only thru a 3rd party? Do they really like their grey dial so much that they want to keep it in their collection?



xuan87 said:


> Guess that means I should hold out for the 2.99 version? LOL
> 
> To be honest, even the MKI is not perfect for me... the "perfect" one will be a matte textured black, something like the OT500 but a proper black.
> 
> Will probably head down to Gnomon to try on the watch in person someday.





LilCm101 said:


> Ya I agree. I'm actually debating swapping the mk2.5 for just a regular ocean 1 black. The grey dial isn't meshing with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

I'm the opposite with the dial. I bought (and sold nearly immediately) an OVM v1. The lume plots and hands didn't match and were way too yellow in person. The pictures don't accurately represent that. The v2 looks soooooo much better in person. The dial changes often in varied lightning conditions and feels very alive. It is so much better looking. Now, admittedly, there are times where it is a little too gray, but not often.



danimelara said:


> Honestly the OVM is my favorite watch in the Steinhart collection. I love the hands, the bezel insert, the no date feature and the super domed sapphire crystal. I think for a watch that comes with ETA automatic movement and SEL it is a bargain.
> The only thing that bothers me very much is that horrible looking and extremely hideous gray dial. I cannot like it. No matter how other people say "it's not bad" or "it gives it a more vintage look" I do not think that I could live with a watch so horrible looking.
> I cannot wait for that dial to be changed and I think Steinhart knows that there are people like us who dislike the grey dial very much. Steinhart finally is taking little steps forward to change that dial by offering the 2.5 version which is a little bit more expensive and thru a third party.
> Which brings another question: Why is Steinhart offering this watch only thru a 3rd party? Do they really like their grey dial so much that they want to keep it in their collection?


----------



## danimelara

unfortunately I have only seen the OVM v2 in photos. :think:

I am still looking for one in the wild :-(



Dec1968 said:


> I'm the opposite with the dial. I bought (and sold nearly immediately) an OVM v1. The lume plots and hands didn't match and were way too yellow in person. The pictures don't accurately represent that. The v2 looks soooooo much better in person. The dial changes often in varied lightning conditions and feels very alive. It is so much better looking. Now, admittedly, there are times where it is a little too gray, but not often.


----------



## sefrcoko

danimelara said:


> unfortunately I have only seen the OVM v2 in photos. :think:
> 
> I am still looking for one in the wild :-(


Agree with you on the mk2. I think the Maxi LE is just about perfect... Darkest dial aside from the mk1, but without that yellow color mis-match between the hands and the markers. The acrylic is a bonus for me but can be changed to sapphire if needed.

Steinhart's mk1 would have been perfect, if not for that mismatch in color... I don't see them doing the same watch with matching dials/hands because it would almost be the exact same as the mk1 which is discontinued. Gnomon is tinkering at the margins with stuff like the mk2.5 but I think the maxi is likely to be the closest we will get to a black OVM (aside from the mk1 of course).


----------



## knezz

There are many other black dial watches. Chance that ovm become black dial is very low to non as i understood from previous posts.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dec1968 said:


> I'm the opposite with the dial. I bought (and sold nearly immediately) an OVM v1. The lume plots and hands didn't match and were way too yellow in person. The pictures don't accurately represent that. The v2 looks soooooo much better in person. The dial changes often in varied lightning conditions and feels very alive. It is so much better looking. Now, admittedly, there are times where it is a little too gray, but not often.


Out of curioisity is it (current ovm from steinhart) the same shade of grey as the Ocean 1 Vintage? I had that model and didn't mind the dial color at all.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

valuewatchguy said:


> Out of curioisity is it (current ovm from steinhart) the same shade of grey as the Ocean 1 Vintage? I had that model and didn't mind the dial color at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Similar but not the same. But to the untrained eye it's close enough. I just love how it changes depending on the light. It feels warm. The black was so stark - which isn't bad - but I prefer gray.

I also have a few SKX007's and I love that dial - also a dark gray - not black. It works.

Stark black is just too much contrast. But again, this is my opinion....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968

Here's a great example of how stark and cold the black OVM v1 dial is next to a few other Steinharts. The yellow lume plots are so aggressive and there is no middle ground. It's too much for my taste.









Time to make the donuts...


----------



## knezz

valuewatchguy said:


> Out of curioisity is it (current ovm from steinhart) the same shade of grey as the Ocean 1 Vintage? I had that model and didn't mind the dial color at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hehe i had a same question like you . Dial is just bit darker on o1v and font color is different which change dial quite a lot, Mercedes hands higher Cristal etc. I love o1v and that will be my next Steinhart , i just vish one out of this two is darker. Eventually i will also get o1v gmt which is black dial so does not really matter


----------



## danimelara

the one on your wrist, is that a different version than the one in their CURRENT* collection?



Dec1968 said:


> Here's a great example of how stark and cold the black OVM v1 dial is next to a few other Steinharts. The yellow lume plots are so aggressive and there is no middle ground. It's too much for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968

danimelara said:


> the one on your wrist, is that a different version than the one in their CURRENT* collection?


These aren't my watches and that's not my wrist, but the image goes to show the stark contrast in the OVM v1 compared to other models where it is more fluid and easier on the eye.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968

The one on that wrist is the older Ocean One Vintage Red. 


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## knezz

danimelara said:


> the one on your wrist, is that a different version than the one in their CURRENT* collection?


On wrist is o1red mk1


----------



## Dec1968

This is my OVM v2 in a darker room with an angle and soft lighting.









Same watch outside in the shade.









And in direct sunlight.

All pics taken without one minute of each other and at a similar angle.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## LilCm101

danimelara said:


> the one on your wrist, is that a different version than the one in their CURRENT* collection?


Not my watches either, but off of what I see, the watch on the wrist is a v1 ocean 1 vintage red. The watch in the middle is the OVM v1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilCm101

Dec1968 said:


> This is my OVM v2 in a darker room with an angle and soft lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same watch outside in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in direct sunlight.
> 
> All pics taken without one minute of each other and at a similar angle.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


This is a really accurate representation of what it looks like. I would say though it's slightly lighter in color when outside but in the shade. I think the surrounding light is making the actual dial appear darker to the camera.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Trust me when i tell you , dial also pick up colors from the straps, i dont know how , sometimes when i wear brown nato dial look brownish etc .


----------



## dmckean44

That doesn't look bad at all. It reminds me of the grey on dial on my Tactico TC2 (which I love).












Dec1968 said:


> This is my OVM v2 in a darker room with an angle and soft lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same watch outside in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in direct sunlight.
> 
> All pics taken without one minute of each other and at a similar angle.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968

TOTALLY agree with you!


knezz said:


> Trust me when i tell you , dial also pick up colors from the straps, i dont know how , sometimes when i wear brown nato dial look brownish etc .


----------



## sefrcoko

knezz said:


> Trust me when i tell you , dial also pick up colors from the straps, i dont know how , sometimes when i wear brown nato dial look brownish etc .


The "how" is a bit of visual illusion. Kind of like how a black square with a white stripe down the middle makes the white actually look grey. Eyes are stranger than fiction lol.


----------



## Dec1968

Thoughts on this NATO on the OVM v2?
(can't attach images right now....)

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> Trust me when i tell you , dial also pick up colors from the straps, i dont know how , sometimes when i wear brown nato dial look brownish etc .


It's partially due to the lights reflection off the strap and the human eye and brain.

Two different colors can look the same depending upon their contexts, and the light reflection assists in changing the surrounding colors. Also your eyes and brain interpret colors differently when we put other colors next to them which can influence them.

Here is a good explanation for the anomaly.

Colors In Context


----------



## divertech

Got mine in late this evening (finally); it's been sized and I've been wearing it for a hour or so. Caveat; I've never seen an ovm 2.0 in person. Based on pictures I've seen the 2.5 is discernibly different but only just. The dial is still noticeable grey and honestly for me that's a plus as I already have too much black. Here are two indoor evening shots under CFL (fluorescent) light.


----------



## knezz

Darker but definitely not wort changing


----------



## panaria12

I have really enjoyed following this tread, if only for the range of opinions in regard to the various dial colours of the OMV.

Having not seen the OMV 1 in the flesh it is a hard one to judge, however going on the posted images the mismatch of the indices/hand lume is a problem for me (despite the fact that certain Rolex 5517s do age in this way).

For mine there is no "learning to love" the OMV 2.

Yes it does change hue according to ambient light, a feature I find attractive as it does alter each time I view the dial.

I have a drawer full of black dial divers, and having recently purchased the OMV 2 I have to say it stands out in style and form against the others.

Perhaps I am pining after my first serious watch, a grey dial Rolex Datejust 1601, sadly lost at sea...

Vive la différence!!


----------



## Kingreshet

What I don't understand is that if you compar the pictures provided by Gnomon for 'their' mark 2.5 edition with the ones on the Steinhart site it shows exactly the same pictures!

So or Steinhart is also selling the 2.5, without calling it that way or etc?


----------



## LilCm101

Kingreshet said:


> What I don't understand is that if you compar the pictures provided by Gnomon for 'their' mark 2.5 edition with the ones on the Steinhart site it shows exactly the same pictures!
> 
> So or Steinhart is also selling the 2.5, without calling it that way or etc?


One of the other members here emailed steinhart directly to ask and they said it was a version sold only through Gnomon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingreshet

So that would mean that the pictures on Gnomon are not accurate, and in fact just show the pictures of the mark2?


----------



## sefrcoko

Kingreshet said:


> So that would mean that the pictures on Gnomon are not accurate, and in fact just show the pictures of the mark2?


The dial changes color depending on the lighting so that could have something to do with it too. People who saw the mk2.5 in person say it is only about 15% darker than the mk2.


----------



## Kingreshet

I'm not saying that the pictures look the same, but that they are IDENTICAL. Just look at the backgrounds of the pictures (lying on a brown leather coat and brown ropes)


----------



## Kingreshet

Especially the picture on the ropes is EXACTLY the same without doubt:
(The first one is from the Steinhart site, the second from Gnomon)


----------



## sefrcoko

Kingreshet said:


> Especially the picture on the ropes is EXACTLY the same without doubt:
> (The first one is from the Steinhart site, the second from Gnomon)


Hmm, looks like Gnomon recycled the Steinhart photo I guess.


----------



## LilCm101

Kingreshet said:


> Especially the picture on the ropes is EXACTLY the same without doubt:
> (The first one is from the Steinhart site, the second from Gnomon)


My only guess is that gnomon or steinhart haven't gotten professional pictures taken of the 2.5 since it's probably a short run of watches. Funny, the pictures here are closer to the 2.5 than the mk2.. Haha

The pictures do show the watch in a darker setting, making the dial appear darker than it really is in real life. The only time I would say that the watch dial is that dark is during the evening where there isn't much natural light, or indoors in a slightly darker room. Direct light of any kind makes the dial appear lighter grey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

LilCm101 said:


> My only guess is that gnomon or steinhart haven't gotten professional pictures taken of the 2.5 since it's probably a short run of watches. Funny, the pictures here are closer to the 2.5 than the mk2.. Haha
> 
> The pictures do show the watch in a darker setting, making the dial appear darker than it really is in real life. The only time I would say that the watch dial is that dark is during the evening where there isn't much natural light, or indoors in a slightly darker room. Direct light of any kind makes the dial appear lighter grey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It can appear very dark in direct sunlight....and very gray. It all depends on the angle. That's why I love the OVM v2. It's alive!! I have many many pictures posted showing this.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Kingreshet

I understand with what you mean with a more lively appearance. Grey is in general a bit more sympathetic than black?BUT?The only thing holding me back is that I'm not sure I like the differences in color between the face and the bezel. It seems like a mismatch of too many colors. Maybe if they would make the bezel in the same tone of gray it would make a more streamlined appearance. What do y guyz think?


----------



## Kingreshet

*
? Should have been rendered as ...


----------



## LilCm101

Maybe instead of making it a painted grey, they could distress the black bezel and make it similar to a ghosted bezel. That would look pretty cool I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divertech

Just FYI, this model is now out of stock on gnomon.


----------



## knezz

divertech said:


> Just FYI, this model is now out of stock on gnomon.


Under 50 watches was made , in my opinion


----------



## LilCm101

knezz said:


> Under 50 watches was made , in my opinion


I really wonder how many were made. I feel like I got one of the first (if not the first) ones made.

It is a stunning watch, but I ended up grabbing a regular ocean 1 black to replace it. The grey dial isn't for me.

I have it up for sale, but not sure if I want to hold on to it for a bit longer. Maybe I'll start to enjoy the grey dial after having it a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

^^ funny, I'm currently "watching" that one on the bay


----------



## LilCm101

marc4pt0 said:


> ^^ funny, I'm currently "watching" that one on the bay


Ha! Feel free to message me privately if you want to talk about it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> Under 50 watches was made , in my opinion


Is that just your opinion or were you told something by Anders ?

When Steinhart has done these limited runs in the past they have done 200 watches, so I'm not sure why they would do only 50 in this case.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Is that just your opinion or were you told something by Anders ?
> 
> When Steinhart has done these limited runs in the past they have done 200 watches, so I'm not sure why they would do only 50 in this case.


They didn't have a large run of dials. Anderson had said he had a few dials, not 200. Makes sense.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## LilCm101

I'd also like to know the exactly number sold. I'm going to email them and see if I can get a number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divertech

I was on the fence with the grey dial but after wearing it the last couple of days I think I'm coming around.


----------



## LilCm101

divertech said:


> I was on the fence with the grey dial but after wearing it the last couple of days I think I'm coming around.


Are you wearing it on the bracelet or a nato? If you're using a nato, what color(s)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panaria12

LilCm101 said:


> I really wonder how many were made. I feel like I got one of the first (if not the first) ones made.
> 
> It is a stunning watch, but I ended up grabbing a regular ocean 1 black to replace it. The grey dial isn't for me.
> 
> I have it up for sale, but not sure if I want to hold on to it for a bit longer. Maybe I'll start to enjoy the grey dial after having it a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give it some time. It's a great watch with a unique character.


----------



## knezz

JSal said:


> Is that just your opinion or were you told something by Anders ?
> 
> When Steinhart has done these limited runs in the past they have done 200 watches, so I'm not sure why they would do only 50 in this case.


My opinion, since how fast it run out of stock .


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> They didn't have a large run of dials. Anderson had said he had a few dials, not 200. Makes sense.


Not typical... Again, when Steinhart does these type runs it's usually 200 pcs.

So Anders said to you it was NOT 200 or did he say he "had a few dials"?

Because what a "few" means to him, me, and you, can be three different numbers.

To use just the word a "few" is very vague and can be interpreted in many ways.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Not typical... Again, when Steinhart does these type runs it's usually 200 pcs.
> 
> So Anders said to you it was NOT 200 or did he say he "had a few dials"?
> 
> Because what a "few" means to him, me, and you, can be three different numbers.
> 
> To use just the word a "few" is very vague and can be interpreted in many ways.


They were test dials....not a full production run. Sounds to me like 50 is a good number.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> They were test dials....not a full production run. Sounds to me like 50 is a good number.


This is all pure speculation...

And he said to you they were "test" dials?

Because my original speculation when he announced them was that he was testing the waters to see how they would sell. Since they were not a limited edition he can order another run just as I originally said that Maurice of Aramar did with the White Ocean GMT.

He would place an order for X amount of pieces and sell them out. 
Then as enough inquiries came in about the watch and he felt he could sell another batch he would ask Steinhart to produce another run.


----------



## knezz

In fact you are right , easily it could be just few watches


----------



## xuan87

Hopefully Steinhart will continue to sell more small batches of increasingly darker grey dials lol!


----------



## JSal

I just knew your guesstimate of 50 pieces was not a realistic number.

I just received my reply from Anders and I was quite a bit closer with my guess of 200 pieces...

Here is what he said...

_"Dear John,

Thank You for your email. In total there is about 150pcs."
_

So now every has the answer. My guess is now that if he was pleased with the results (and I'm sure he was as they sold out in a couple of days) that there might be another run in the future.


----------



## knezz

Sold quickly, faster than LE


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> I just knew your guesstimate of 50 pieces was not a realistic number.
> 
> I just received my reply from Anders and I was quite a bit closer with my guess of 200 pieces...
> 
> Here is what he said...
> 
> _"Dear John,
> 
> Thank You for your email. In total there is about 150pcs."
> _
> 
> So now every has the answer. My guess is now that if he was pleased with the results (and I'm sure he was as they sold out in a couple of days) that there might be another run in the future.


I didn't have the energy to email him - lol - but glad you did. Now we know 

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> Sold quickly, faster than LE


Two things that factored into that...

First, there was a Hesalite Crystal involved and many weren't sure and wanted to ask questions before making the purchase.

Second, but probably the biggest factor was that the last Maxi L.E. was twice as many pieces, and they released them in two groups of 1-150 & 151-300.

The first Maxi was 150 pcs but was released in 3 groups of 50.

So the Maxi LE's in actuality sold out quicker.


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> I didn't have the energy to email him - lol - but glad you did. Now we know


I know, I know.... those heavy keystrokes can be a beotch. :-d


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> I know, I know.... those heavy keystrokes can be a beotch. :-d


Exhausting !!!

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JSal

And now as I predicted they're on sale once again....

Ocean Vintage Military - MK2.5


----------



## dr_ranger

JSal said:


> And now as I predicted they're on sale once again....
> 
> Ocean Vintage Military - MK2.5


I saw that too. Clearing them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemanvt

Pretty happy I bought the Maxi LE at the time.. (though I still haven't worn it) . this seems silly. Either black or gray, come on.


----------



## Kaung Kaung

Here is the comparison of LE vs Mk2.5
Actually, it's not so much or even almost same color as mk2.


----------



## harlequin2902

I finally visited Gnomon today and asked to see the OVM 2.5.
However, the one that the salesperson brought out looked more like the OVM 2 in the photo. It looked really washout grey to my eye under the store's lighting an I couldn't imagine what the version 2 would look like. Maybe the sales guy showed me the wrong watch?

If it were closer to the OVM 2.5 in the photo, I may have bought it on the spot.



LilCm101 said:


> I ended up emailing gnomon and the replied right away! (15 hour time difference too) the mk2.5 on the left and mk2 on the right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wviplinke

This forum makes me glad I held out to find a good example OVM1. The black dial is really the only way to go. To be fair, many of the actual Rolex Milsubs I've seen do have a grayish dial but the other patina (worn case, hands, and indices) present makes the gray look a lot more pleasing. My biggest gripe with all the OVMs is how fake the patina looks.


----------



## buickrob

Hmmm, I wonder which one I will get. I ordered last week, the shipping label still does not show that the watch was dropped off to Fed Ex though.

Hopefully I get the darker 2.5 dial.


----------



## Dec1968

buickrob said:


> Hmmm, I wonder which one I will get. I ordered last week, the shipping label still does not show that the watch was dropped off to Fed Ex though.
> 
> Hopefully I get the darker 2.5 dial.


Who did you order it from? Steinhart or Gnomon?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## buickrob

Dec1968 said:


> Who did you order it from? Steinhart or Gnomon?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Direct from Steinhart.


----------



## Dec1968

buickrob said:


> Direct from Steinhart.


The 2.5 is exclusive to Gnomon. Steinhart does not market or sell that variant.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## buickrob

Dec1968 said:


> The 2.5 is exclusive to Gnomon. Steinhart does not market or sell that variant.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Ahh, thanks for the info. When I saw the dial listed as Black on Steinhart, I thought it might be the newer one.


----------



## Dec1968

buickrob said:


> Ahh, thanks for the info. When I saw the dial listed as Black on Steinhart, I thought it might be the newer one.


Vintage Black is not deep black. It is gray.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## buickrob

Dec1968 said:


> Vintage Black is not deep black. It is gray.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


That'll do it then


----------



## BA1970

Hi, JSal,

I just spent an inordinate amount of effort trying to get the bracelet to my Ocean One Vintage Red back on. It was just as you described. Difficult! In fact, the original spring bars were bent at the end and so I placed them into a Zip-Loc baggie and used a new set. I am lucky that I had some spring bars of my own. While wearing the watch on a nato strap, I used the Seiko fat springbars. Much safer that way. 

Now that the bracelet is back on, I wonder if it's even worth taking it off again. It did look nice on a nato, though.





JSal said:


> It's a bit tricky but it can be done.
> 
> I just modded another members watch for them. They wanted a handset swap so I removed the bracelet to work on the watch and while had the watch I refinished and rebrushed the bracelet and polished parts of the case for them.
> When I went to replace the bracelet I noticed the tolerances were a lot tighter for the mating of the lugs and the end links.
> 
> It's difficult to explain without showing how to in person but the best I can tell you is that you set the end link in place and have it extend below the case.
> Then carefully use your strap tool to seat one end of the spring bar. Then attempt to place the other side. Once you have the second spring bar between the lug you have to press in the end link and at the same time use the strap tool to move the spring bar to seat it in the hole. It's not real easy but once you get the feel for it you will pick up speed.


----------



## AAAAAThats6As

does anyone prefer the grey dials to the black? seems like Steinhart maybe went too far into the gray and yellow instead of off-black and cream.


----------



## BA1970

Grey dial doesn't bother me. 

Sent from my phone using an app


----------



## Lee_K

AAAAAThats6As said:


> does anyone prefer the grey dials to the black? seems like Steinhart maybe went too far into the gray and yellow instead of off-black and cream.


Not me, no. After a year with my OVM, the only thing that gives me regrets is the peach-colored luminous paint and the medium gray dial. The aesthetic issue for me is that the bezel is pure black and does not match the aged dial and hands at all -- at least not to my eye. Still, it's an impressive watch and it gets fairly regular wear in my rotation. I love the case design, the gently sloped bezel, the slightly domed sapphire crystal, the sword hands, the lack of a cyclops, and it's the most accurate automatic in my collection at +1 second a day.

I've said it before but I would be the first in line if Steinhart ever chose to offer an Ocean Modern Military (OMM), which would replace the OVM's dial with a jet black one and white BGW9 Super-LumiNova. I could even go with the greenish C3, but would prefer a pure white to contrast with the black.


----------



## Dec1968

The Seiko springbars have larger tips than the Steinhart. I did that too, HUGE mistake. 

Be prepared for when those slip out of the drilled lug hole and your watch falls to the ground. 

Luckily for me it happened indoors and onto my couch, so no damage occurred. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitus899

Hi guys,

i just received my OVM from Gnonom which claimed to be the mk2.5.

I never seen both mk2 and mk2.5 other than internet images. But this so called mk 2.5 is pretty damn light for me. Not that I hate it or gonna return it, but I'm curious about the SKU numbers on your watches. Is it the same SKU as mk2 on the steinhart website?


thanks


----------



## scruffydog79

Just got my OVM mk 2.5

I use it as my daily beater. Great watch and I got it pre owned at 30% off its original price. The previous owner is a watch collector and took care of it.

You can see that the dial is not as dark compared to my Rolex which has a black dial









Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonle9

I'm hesitant to buy either the vintage military or vintage red with a gray dial. Any word on Stienhart going back to a darker dial?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

johnsonle9 said:


> I'm hesitant to buy either the vintage military or vintage red with a gray dial. Any word on Stienhart going back to a darker dial?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The current vintage red has a black dial. https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage-red-738.html


----------



## Eodtech

Hey Guys - 

When did the "Red" font change? I haven't been keeping up with all the changes to the OOVM line since I don't really care for the dial color anymore. But the font on my MK1 is very different...


----------



## andyk8

It changed on the MkII


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Andy, How do u like it? I kind of like the original font more...


----------



## Dec1968

johnsonle9 said:


> I'm hesitant to buy either the vintage military or vintage red with a gray dial. Any word on Stienhart going back to a darker dial?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I bet they do based on the O1VR going back to black.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## andyk8

I'm indifferent to be honest. The text is so small the font is of no importance to me.


----------



## Dec1968

Eodtech said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> When did the "Red" font change? I haven't been keeping up with all the changes to the OOVM line since I don't really care for the dial color anymore. But the font on my MK1 is very different...


I'm with you......I don't like the red text on the new one....in my eyes, if they added the text 'Ocean One' below Steinhart on top like the OVM (and made that white) and kept the red text on the bottom of the dial that says 'Submersible 1000' it would look far more balanced.


----------



## pinchycm

^ Yeah, same. The red font doesn't fit with the rest of the text. They should have kept the old font.


----------



## chronocockpit

Thanks guys, this post has been extremely helpful as I was considering buying an OVM from ebay or WUS. It appears that buying direct from Steinhart and getting the 2 year warranty is the way to go, considering that these are selling for close to, or in some cases over, the cost from Steinhart.


----------



## MrMajestyk

with all the versions (also I think not so consistent naming), the below one should be the new Ocean Vintage Military quasi MK3 with the "real" black dial vs lighter black on mk2.5. Is my understanding correct ?








gnomonwatches.com/watches/steinhart-watches/ocean-vintage-military-new


----------



## duketogo81

Dec1968 said:


> I'm with you......I don't like the red text on the new one....in my eyes, if they added the text 'Ocean One' below Steinhart on top like the OVM (and made that white) and kept the red text on the bottom of the dial that says 'Submersible 1000' it would look far more balanced.


Would that render it not a genuine homage to the double red Rolex ? The point being it is paying homage to a watch with double fonted red writing .

Then again it would be just a regular Rolex red submariner homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk

so can someone pls tell me if this ocvm-new is considered mk3 ? somehow have an Steinhart itch these past weeks. Can get the mk2.5 for 320USD or the "new" for 405. If the diff is not that big I'll just go for the mk2.5 but the photos show the "NEW" much "blacker"


----------



## lvt

MrMajestyk said:


> so can someone pls tell me if this ocvm-new is considered mk3 ? somehow have an Steinhart itch these past weeks. Can get the mk2.5 for 320USD or the "new" for 405. If the diff is not that big I'll just go for the mk2.5 but the photos show the "NEW" much "blacker"


Get the new one, for whatever reason.


----------



## meiguoren

Lee_K said:


> Not me, no. After a year with my OVM, the only thing that gives me regrets is the peach-colored luminous paint and the medium gray dial. The aesthetic issue for me is that the bezel is pure black and does not match the aged dial and hands at all -- at least not to my eye. Still, it's an impressive watch and it gets fairly regular wear in my rotation. I love the case design, the gently sloped bezel, the slightly domed sapphire crystal, the sword hands, the lack of a cyclops, and it's the most accurate automatic in my collection at +1 second a day.
> 
> I've said it before but I would be the first in line if Steinhart ever chose to offer an Ocean Modern Military (OMM), which would replace the OVM's dial with a jet black one and white BGW9 Super-LumiNova. I could even go with the greenish C3, but would prefer a pure white to contrast with the black.


Yes a pure white contrast or close to it would be awesome. Still may have to get one of these anyway. Love the high visibility. I think the blacker dial would provide a higher contrast/visibility as well.


----------



## Seight

duketogo81 said:


> Would that render it not a *genuine homage* to the double red Rolex ? The point being it is paying homage to a watch with double fonted red writing .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're taking this whole homage thing a bit far when we start talking about "genuine homages" !


----------

